# My own pre maid vitpaks.. and supplements I take.



## saltylifter (May 23, 2016)

So these are all the supplements I take daily x 3 times a day. I just started making these pre maid vitamin packs like this so I can just grab them and go. Much easier then opening a bottle every time 

Supplement list.....

Whey tech pro / monster blend whey
Casein protein for at night 
Protein Bars for snacks 
Pre effect (pre workout )
Bcaa
Amino 
Vitamin c
Milti  vitamin 
Fish oil
Glucosamine 
Zma bed time 
Milk thistle 
Creatine 
B-complex 
Digestive enzymes 

What are your thoughts ??


----------



## Bigmike (May 23, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> So these are all the supplements I take daily x 3 times a day. I just started making these pre maid vitamin packs like this so I can just grab them and go. Much easier then opening a bottle every time
> 
> Supplement list.....
> 
> ...



Another good idea, iv got plenty of sandwhich baggies, and alot of supplement bottles to fumble around with every day.


----------



## saltylifter (May 23, 2016)

Put the pack in your pocket and u have it at work instead of ten bottles of supplements 
Love it and I take my supplements like I should daily


----------



## NbleSavage (May 23, 2016)

x2 for the digestive enzymes. I supplement Betaine HCL when eating high protein meals.


----------



## saltylifter (May 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> x2 for the digestive enzymes. I supplement Betaine HCL when eating high protein meals.



All good stuff man


----------



## Seeker (May 23, 2016)

With all the money you spent on that crap I could buy myself enough test to last me a year and have enough left over for some shiken breasts, steaks, and eggs.


----------



## saltylifter (May 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> With all the money you spent on that crap I could buy myself enough test to last me a year and have enough left over for some shiken breasts, steaks, and eggs.




Not much a pill taker are ya?
I notice a huge diffrence taking them


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing salty. Personally I am not big on supps. Creatine is about it for me.  Reminds me of animal paks.  They would sell you that bag you made but it would cost 10 times the price.


----------



## bvs (May 23, 2016)

I picked up a plastic contaier with draws from a hardware store. The type you put screws, nuts/bolts and nails in. One half of the box is my AM pills and the other half is PM. Once every 10 days I sit down and dispense all the pills into the draws so during the week i dont have to think, i just grab what i need and down it


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 23, 2016)

I take 
Asparin
Creative
Probiotic

That's it.


----------



## saltylifter (May 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks for sharing salty. Personally I am not big on supps. Creatine is about it for me.  Reminds me of animal paks.  They would sell you that bag you made but it would cost 10 times the price.



Animal anything is expensive lol
I get the bags from Walmart then separate it each week. Easy and done.



bvs said:


> I picked up a plastic contaier with draws from a hardware store. The type you put screws, nuts/bolts and nails in. One half of the box is my AM pills and the other half is PM. Once every 10 days I sit down and dispense all the pills into the draws so during the week i dont have to think, i just grab what i need and down it



Ya I don't like thinking much ever so I do this to help my life and me nit having to think 



ECKSRATED said:


> I take
> Asparin
> Creative
> Probiotic
> ...



What's creative ???
Some kind of new laxative


----------



## Beedeezy (May 23, 2016)

Until just recently I took no supplements. After talking with a physician friend he recommended this protocol and I started it about 4 days ago. I'm not holding my breath for results but figured i'd give it a shot and see if I notice anything.

Coq10- 100-300mg (Ubiquinol is preferred, higher quality) Cardiovascular and cellular health, energy production
Acetyl-L-Carnitine- 800mg Energy production
D-Ribose- 3gm Muscle recovery, energy, endurance..... D-ribose is use in the production of ATP on the cellular level.
Magnesium- 400mg (Glycinate or Taurate preferred, citrate is lower quality) List is too long.....

The first three supps are about energy production, magnesium on the other hand has too many benefits to the body to list them all. Magnesium is a precursor to a wide range of things in the human body.


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 23, 2016)

Animal pak - multi
Animal Omega pak - fish oil and omegas
Animal flex -I got for free, joint support
MSM and Vitamin C - helps dealing with tendinitis


----------



## j2048b (May 24, 2016)

Add in some curcumin, SOD, and other anti oxidants and some b12 complex injects and ull be more than good to go!

Bout to get some lipo/curc mix and see my veins get roto rooted, and the SOD, and a few others once i go to my urulogist to have my indepth bw done to see what im lacking !! Only true way to see what ur body actually needs.... Imo


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 24, 2016)

I just mostly take heart stuff because there is a family history of heart disease for me. Not sure if it works, but it can't hurt. I will say I raised my hdl 10 points taking niacin. 

Once a day after breakfast:

Super cissus
CoQ10
5 grams fish oil
Niacin
Tumeric
NAC if I'm running orals or drinking lol

I'm allergic to aspirin and NSAIDs which sucks. Tylenol only for me. It was a blast dealing with sciatica the last 2 weeks and only being able to take Tylenol. I doubled my nac dose while I was maxing out the daily Tylenol dosage.


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2016)

I take Supps and vitamins.... also heard drinking hot sauce is good for the heart and face


----------

